# Custom Ibanez Build



## thatguy87 (Jun 28, 2011)

So i wasn't sure where to put this as I'm new to the site, but I'm getting an OOTS Patriot swirled body and now I'm trying to figure out where to buy all my other pieces!!! 

What kind of trem should I get? 
I want a wizard neck, but is evilbay the only place to get one? the thinner the better 

Do necks typically come with tuners and if not, are locking tuners an option?

Any opinions on P/Us? I was thinking crunchlab/liquifire (maybe BKP Aftermaths) for the neck and bridge but what about for the middle? 

Where do I find all this stuff?! 

Apparently this will be a very slow build as I have to buy some new tires and a rim for my car -.- shitty timing. 

Anyway, thanks for looking at my thread and I appreciate any feedback. Cheers


----------



## Trail of Dead (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi! I live in Suffolk! About the neck....I have found quite a few deals on fleabay for necks (as well as other Ibby parts). 

For any Ibanez build I do only an Edge trem will do! So your options are Original Edge, Lo-Pro Edge or Edge Pro.....OFRs feel cheap to me. 

Most of the necks I come across don't come with anything.....yes, locking tuners will work.

As for the pups, well that is a matter of opinion. Personally I'd go with some color matched Dimarzios.....good luck on the build! I've got a 7 string Ibby build going on right now. Cheers!


----------



## thatguy87 (Jun 28, 2011)

o shit man I live in Lakenheath xD we should jam lol I am pretty bad but I love the crunch of my Apex 2 with dimarzios


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 28, 2011)

You can always try ibanezrules.com; probably not as cheap as the Bay but from all I've seen he is a reliable dealer!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd suggest an Edge, but there's absolutely nothing wrong w/ an OFR. To my understanding the original Edge is based on the OFR. They look very similar and I believe they may even retrofit each other.

I believe I have a lo pro sitting around at home...

Fair warning if you're tempted... The receptor for the trem arm is epoxied in... In other words, it cannot be removed to do an OFR arm swap, but other than that it works great. If you don't want it I'm sure I can find a home for it in a future project. 

EDIT: I only see 6 grooves in that lion claw. My lo pro is a 7 stringer...


----------



## thatguy87 (Jun 28, 2011)

yes this will be my 6 since I don't have one in the UK right now


----------



## thatguy87 (Jun 28, 2011)

which trems would actually fit in here tho? (I think I would opt for something other than OFR to keep it out of my way) and where the hell can I find a 57mm AANJ neck?! I've been looking all over the place...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 28, 2011)

lo pro edge, original edge and ofr for sure


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 28, 2011)

If you're getting a floating bridge (which it quite obviously looks to be that way) then you will probably want a locking nut on the neck, so it would be pretty pointless to pay extra for locking tuners.


----------



## thatguy87 (Jun 28, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> If you're getting a floating bridge (which it quite obviously looks to be that way) then you will probably want a locking nut on the neck, so it would be pretty pointless to pay extra for locking tuners.



very good point. I'll throw that out eh...




> Yeah it's the pre 2000 RG/jem shape neck pocket the newer necks are 58mm like on the RG1570-2570 etc but most of the necks will be 56.5 give or take a fraction and then the paint goes down the sides and they sand till it's a nice tight fit.


 
Al from OOTS sent me that... does this mean I can use something other than a JEM neck? I want to know what I'm lookin for because I'm having problems finding a neck. JEMsite hasn't given me any replies and I really want to leave Al to his work as he has a ton to do, but I really need to know what neck I can use.


----------



## thatguy87 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been looking at ET guitars for a custom neck and am wondering a couple things

A) Should I get a 1 or 3 piece neck? is there an advantage to 3 piece necks?

B) considering the paint job, I want a figured Maple neck (either Birdseye or Rock) as I think a lighter colored neck won't take too much attention from the body, but what wood should I use for the skunk stripe? (Wenge, Bubinga, Purpleheart, American Walnut, or Bloodwood)

C) I'm not sure about the neck finish; I just don't want it to be sticky. I thought about Satin to keep the stickiness to a minimum but Oil and Wax is recommended. Why?

D) Fretboard... I think I'm going Rosewood because of the warmth but ebony, Maple, Figured Maple - Quilted, Curly, Birdseye, Pauferro, Wenge, and Purpleheart are offered. Arguments for this? anyone?

To counterbalance all the questions... I'm throwing a pic of the inlay design in here  hopefully I'll have less questions and more pics in the future... 









Abalone inlays!!! --->



ya that's an abalone shell... didn't realize exactly what that stuff was til i googled it  crazy shit lol


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jun 29, 2011)

My ...
Birdseye neck w/ birdseye fretboard. Wenge laminates. Would look all different kinds of classy on that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> If you're getting a floating bridge (which it quite obviously looks to be that way) then you will probably want a locking nut on the neck, so it would be pretty pointless to pay extra for locking tuners.



Locking nut and locking tuners don't perform the same function to my understanding...


----------



## Trail of Dead (Jun 29, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> If you're getting a floating bridge (which it quite obviously looks to be that way) then you will probably want a locking nut on the neck, so it would be pretty pointless to pay extra for locking tuners.



I actually don't use the pressure pads on my locking nut on any of my Ibbys and they stay in tune just fine (no locking tuners either). But then again, I'm not pullin' on the whammy either. 

OP, I've had my fair share of aftermarket JEM bodies and from my personal experience (I can't vouch for everybody) a PRE, keyword here "Pre" Team J-Craft neck should fit that body just fine. So, a good and cheaper route from going the direction of ET Guitars would be an older RG1570 neck. They are slim as hell and have a nice feel to them (smooth-wise). I've got two of them.....but I'm a lefty. Wish I could help you out! Both of my RG1570L necks are from 2003 and aren't Team J-Craft. Neither of them were over $200. I just sold a aftermarket JEM body that was very similar to OOTS stuff and I test fitted one of them and it fit great! They have a 57mm heel iirc? Also, make sure when you get the neck you are going to use to have the correct screws/ferrules. MIJ/MIK Ibanez' use different fasteners/ferrules for the necks. 

When I said OFRs feel cheap to me I didn't mean they were not a good trem. It's just a preference....to me they just don't feel like I've got a big hunk of metal under my hand, the Ibanez Edge trems are much thicker on the base than an OFR. I'd be glad to meet up with ya (since we are in the same area) and help you figure this build out. I've done several. I've got two going on right now.


----------



## sibanez29 (Jun 29, 2011)

Man, that body looks pretty beast! For some reason, I can just picture the guys from Explosions in the Sky playin' a guitar that looks like that, but then again maybe I am just weird............


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 29, 2011)

thatguy87 said:


> A) Should I get a 1 or 3 piece neck? is there an advantage to 3 piece necks?



It depends on what they call "3 piece". The most common 3 piece necks have three laminates running the length of the neck. This grants a lot of stability and I personally prefer it this way by far. Some will say that a one piece has a more "real" or "true" tone, but I don't really buy into that. However, this added strength really isn't _needed_ as such. Keep in mind that basically any ol' Fender neck will be made from a single slab sawn chunk of maple and they seem to hold up fine.

Any other meaning of "3 piece" just means that the guy who wrote the description doesn't know what he's talking about (you'll see this on certain kit guitars where the main length of the neck is considered a piece, the scarfed headstock is another and the glued-on heel block is a third).


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 29, 2011)

^ he is talking bout et guitars he has made a lot of necks so i think he knows what is he talking about
edit: added this 
http://www.etguitars.com/custom-necks


----------



## thatguy87 (Jun 29, 2011)

Trail of Dead said:


> I'd be glad to meet up with ya (since we are in the same area) and help you figure this build out. I've done several. I've got two going on right now.



Hey man I would be very appreciative to hear all you have to say on this subject as it is my first build and I have a lot of noob questions. I work at the Post Office so I bet you have seen me before anyway lol. PM me with a good time to get in touch with you and we'll go from there.


----------



## thatguy87 (Jul 1, 2011)

So I did the spec sheet and got the quote from ET Guitars on the neck.... time to save my money I guess, too bad my truck is getting delivered next month. The specs I sent him were as follows:

6string, right-handed, 25.5 scale

24 frets

locking nut

Ibanez 6 inline headstock

no headstock finish (swirl it!)

Quilted Maple fretboard w/ Satin finish

430 Radius (only going by Ibanez specs, This is something I honestly don't understand)

No binding

Birdseye Maple Neck

3 piece maple neck with Bubinga Stripe

Satin Neck finish

AANJ 57mm

Fret size: XJ 6105 18% Ni frets

DNA inlay with abalone dots

Black side dots

He also offered scalloped frets 21-24 but I have never played a neck with scalloped frets. so...

GO with the opinions!!! I am not going to be able to order this
soon as it's around 600 USD maybe a bit cheaper, but it gives me something to work towards even if I do get a 1570 or 2570 neck in the meantime, if I can find one.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 6, 2011)

dirgesong said:


> ^ he is talking bout et guitars he has made a lot of necks so i think he knows what is he talking about
> edit: added this
> ET Guitars - Custom Guitar Necks



Oh... I actually saw that but I guess it didn't stick. No problems then.


----------



## thatguy87 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sooooooooooooo I finally went to get the body from Al and ended up with a surprise: A Second body!! It needs a little work (all the routes are too tight.) but still one HOT body!

These pictures just do NOT do them justice. I can't describe how exciting the it is to look upon these master pieces! Just really wonderful work by Al at OOTS.

Time for some pROn!~



















Also, I also decided to change the specs on my neck just a bit. Here's the new specs:


6string, right-handed, 25.5 scale

24 frets

locking nut

Ibanez 6 inline headstock, laminated

Quilted Maple fretboard w/ Satin finish

430 Radius (only going by Ibanez specs, This is something I honestly don't understand)

No binding

Rock Maple Neck

3 piece maple neck with Bubinga Stripe

Satin Neck finish

AANJ 57mm

Fret size: XJ 6105 18% Ni frets

Disappearing Pyramids (Red White and Blue)

Black side dots

still don't know about the scalloped frets. 

Hope you enjoy the small update and as always I enjoy all the feedback!


----------



## Jontain (Jul 15, 2011)

that black and red burst swirl is awesome.


----------



## thatguy87 (Jul 15, 2011)

Jontain said:


> that black and red burst swirl is awesome.


 
Yup, it's a sexy beast. Just need to have it routed a little, add some touch up paint, and buy all the pieces! I'm pretty excited because now I can have a Rosewood (maybe Pau Ferro) fretboard and a quilted maple fretboard! ah the best of both worlds.


----------



## thatguy87 (Jul 19, 2011)

On that second body, I would like to do an H-H BKP configuration with Aftermaths but no single and a 27" neck for drop C (it's going to be an ET guitars custom neck either way) will that empty space in the middle affect me very much?


----------



## Swyse (Jul 19, 2011)

You could always put a single coil in there that isnt wired up as a filler


----------



## thatguy87 (Jul 21, 2011)

At this point, I have decided that the red/black body will either be given to someone deserving or just used as an art piece lol. After all, it needs routing and clear coating and I honestly want a hardtail H-H body. I have messaged Al at OOTS and told him of my intentions of eventually getting a Hipshot ready, H-H configured Black/Red burst swirl from him in the future.

The GOOD NEWS..... I have pulled the trigger on my custom ET guitar neck and the specs above are mostly accurate except I have gone with a Birdseye maple neck, ET Guitars headstock, and dyed pearl red/white/blue disappearing pyramid inlays. 

At the moment, I have priced a Blue Crunch Lab and a Red Liquifire at 160.... and am attempting to find a SINGLE BKP Irish Tour for the middle, however I think this may be a futile search. From there, I must find a few other pieces but I'm still thinking that buying a cheap Ibanez and picking apart the bits may be the best/cheapest path...

Cheers!


----------



## thatguy87 (Aug 9, 2011)

This waiting shit is painstaking.... so I'm going to buy a few pieces to kick this thing off and get some updates going but I have a question..


Wiring kit: Do I need this? I'm such a noob): PREMIUM STRATOCASTER® CLOTH COVERED WIRING KIT

Going to contact Bareknuckle tomorrow about putting an Irish Tour single in between a Crunchlab/Liquifire set. Other than the parts listed above (assuming they are in fact what I need to get this thing off the ground), I'm going to be acquiring some Chrome Sperzels and hopefully some colored knobs. I've been looking for a 6 string Original Lo Pro in chrome but it seems to be something I must order from Rich at IbanezRules.

and this is the source of my bruuuuuuuutalzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:





Anyway, KEEP FUCKIN SHREDDIN! now to go listen to the new Iwrestledabearonce...


----------



## thatguy87 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ordered my single Irish Tour single coil from Bare Knuckle along with 2 550k pots, a 5 way selector, an input jack, and a capacitor. Exciting. Cheers.


----------



## JeffHenneman (Aug 10, 2011)

I really like that red black swirl thing going on, too bad its gonna go to waste.


----------



## thatguy87 (Aug 11, 2011)

JeffHenneman said:


> I really like that red black swirl thing going on, too bad its gonna go to waste.



Two things though. First, it's already been promised to an SS.org member and he will receive it shortly. Second, I fully intend on having Al swirl another Mahogany body just like this, except H-H and ready for a hipshot instead of a trem. So try not to be too sad. I promise not to burn it; it was destined for the burn pile when I got it :/


----------



## TheBloodstained (Aug 11, 2011)

the first swirl (the white, blue, red one) kinda reminded me of Misha Mansoor's RG2228!


----------



## thatguy87 (Aug 11, 2011)

:O It looks like marble. I didn't even know he had a 2228.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Aug 11, 2011)

thatguy87 said:


> :O It looks like marble. I didn't even know he had a 2228.


He used it in the Icarus Lives video. Most of the Periphery songs so far have been written for 6 and 7 strings, so I guess he never really got to use it for anything else than the mentioned video?
He had it swirled recently...

I've seen him use a Blackmachine and a Mayones 8string so I'm praying for more 8string stuff on the upcoming Periphery songs. He writes so tasty 8string stuff 

...sorry for the off-topic! 

btw, the red/black is orgasmic


----------



## thatguy87 (Aug 11, 2011)

TheBloodstained said:


> He used it in the Icarus Lives video. Most of the Periphery songs so far have been written for 6 and 7 strings, so I guess he never really got to use it for anything else than the mentioned video?
> He had it swirled recently...
> 
> I've seen him use a Blackmachine and a Mayones 8string so I'm praying for more 8string stuff on the upcoming Periphery songs. He writes so tasty 8string stuff
> ...



No worries for the digression mate, I love Periphery  

All this talk about the red/black swirl makes me feel a bit sad since so many people seem to be more interested in that one being pieced together, but I just don't want that one to be a trem. Not much of a trem fan and I want to do something different, something without that middle pup slot... sorry but I don't feel I would do it justice.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Aug 12, 2011)

thatguy87 said:


> No worries for the digression mate, I love Periphery
> 
> All this talk about the red/black swirl makes me feel a bit sad since so many people seem to be more interested in that one being pieced together, but I just don't want that one to be a trem. Not much of a trem fan and I want to do something different, something without that middle pup slot... sorry but I don't feel I would do it justice.


If you prefer hardtail and dual humbuckers then maybe you should get a red/black swirled body for that? 
Would be cool! ^^

I like trems, hardtails, dual humbuckers and swirls (hell, I like guitars in general!) so I'll like whatever you end up with!


----------



## thatguy87 (Aug 12, 2011)

TheBloodstained said:


> If you prefer hardtail and dual humbuckers then maybe you should get a red/black swirled body for that?
> Would be cool! ^^
> 
> I like trems, hardtails, dual humbuckers and swirls (hell, I like guitars in general!) so I'll like whatever you end up with!



As soon as I planned to not use the red/black body, I got with Al about another one, but because of the new truck, moving house, bills in general, and buying all the pieces for the red/white/blue body, I will have to postpone it for quite some time. I do fully intend on getting another though.


----------



## thatguy87 (Aug 12, 2011)

So I received my BKP package today (found it under the doormat when I got home, almost stepped on it D: wonder who signed for it ) and came upon a couple disappointing items. But first, pictures; er, picture.






The input jack is the incorrect style for Ibanez (only 2 quid though so I can't complain much), the pot holes are too small and the pickup selector mounting holes need to be recessed for the head of the screws. I guess I'm calling Sounds Plus tomorrow. Also having issues feeding the wires for the single through to the cavity. /sigh

I have decided for this guitar to be my, uh, more classic style guitar and the future red black to be my metal guitar so I am throwing out the Liquifire/Crunchlab idea and heading straight for blues. a red and blue set of Stormy Mondays from BKP whenever I find the money. It's not like I don't have several months


----------



## thatguy87 (Nov 24, 2011)

So after discussing it with Nolly, I am going for a red Nailbomb at the bridge and a blue nailbomb at the neck. I am also not sure if I need to buy neck screws (I assume I do) but does anyone know what length I would need? 

Another problem I have come across is finding a control cavity cover that ISNT BLACK! I don't understand why, but I have part numbers for pearloid trem and jack covers but nothing but black for control cavity. White would be an option if I could find one. Either way, they would all need to be the same. Still waiting on pics from ET, but I hope to have it by the end of the year. 

Cheers!

EDIT: I just talked to Ernie for a while and we discussed some things I had not originally thought of. I need to find a luthier to put this together because I am NOT confident in putting it together for myself. Also, my BKP Irish Tour does not fit and I am now worried that the Nailbombs will not fit  So I might end up with DiMarzios but I am not thrilled about it. I would prefer a luthier look at it first to make sure. 

Does anyone know a Luthier around the Cambridge/Norfolk area that could put this together for me? Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## thatguy87 (Nov 25, 2011)

Seriously no one has input or knows a luthier around Cambridge/Norwich/Ipswich???? Help me out guys. I am not from this country... I am a simple Texan who was sent here by the military.


----------



## thatguy87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Guys I'm really trying to avoid sending the body and parts all the way to Australia just so he can put it together. Does ANYONE know of a luthier that could do this in the UK? Near Cambridge would be great. Help me out!


----------



## HighPotency (Nov 30, 2011)

Being perfectly honest, putting everything together is the easy part.

Only thing I might be worried about is soldering, and I've learned how to do that and it's easy.


----------



## thatguy87 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well if the pickups don't fit, I might need to have it routed a bit. :/ I know for sure the middle does not. Just by a tiny bit


----------



## eurolove (Dec 7, 2011)

bartram. guitars

and it seems that jaden rose are near cambridge too.

Jaden Rose Guitars | British Handcrafted Guitars

Martyn Booth Guitars, handcrafted custom built bespoke guitars
Martyn Booth Guitar Services
Unit 4, Old Brickworks,Chapel Lane,
Little Cornard, Sudbury, Suffolk,CO10 0PB. UK

this one might be a bit out of your way but: 
Leicestershire Luthier Guitar Repairer and Technician - Setups Mods Repairs Pickups


----------



## thatguy87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Pickups, trem, tuners, nut, straplocks all bought this payday. Man I'm fuckin broke... On the bright side, only things left are knobs, cavity covers (which will have to wait a month or so to be made unfortunately), and the neck, which I have just been told is due to be finished next week. Seriously getting amped. I cannot wait to see that neck and this whole thing come together. 

Just received an email and the Red and Blue Nailbombs are on the way!


----------



## thatguy87 (Dec 17, 2011)

Finally some pics of the neck!!



















Ernie mentioned that birdseye is not popping yet as there is no finish yet, but I'm a bit disappointed that the quilt isn't more eye popping. Maybe I'm just being too picky, I'm sure I'll love it when I get it in my hands!


----------



## theo (Dec 17, 2011)

I want that black and red body stupidly badly.... So so badly


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 17, 2011)

Thems be some fiiiiine looking inlays right there. And I'm sure that when the fretboard has a finish on it that it'll look even better.


----------



## thatguy87 (Dec 17, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> Thems be some fiiiiine looking inlays right there. And I'm sure that when the fretboard has a finish on it that it'll look even better.



Yeah the dyed pearl was definitely a good suggestion by Ernie! they're amazing!


----------



## thatguy87 (Dec 21, 2011)

So I got my Nailbombs in today and much to my dismay they are both square feet and the blue is much darker than I anticipated 

I took pictures but apparently when you take a picture it looks exactly like the color I wish they were -.- Should I get a different pup or just leave it? It's rather disappointing, I must say. Here's some pics anyway. I filed down the legs on the red bridge pup as Tim suggested.


----------



## theo (Dec 21, 2011)

The blue one looks ok  personally I wouldn't be too concerned
As for the feet, just use a dremel to grind them down, or even a file.


EDIT: try these http://www.universaljems.com/cart/bobbin.htm


----------



## eurolove (Dec 21, 2011)

where did you get that amazing neck?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 21, 2011)

It does sucks that the blue is too dark, maybe you could get some paint that matches as best it can and repaint the bobbins yourself?


----------



## thatguy87 (Dec 22, 2011)

eurolove said:


> where did you get that amazing neck?



ET Guitars  Ernie is amazing and a very nice guy to work with. Honestly, I have no complaints and will be going to him again in the future for other projects.




BlackMastodon said:


> It does sucks that the blue is too dark, maybe you could get some paint that matches as best it can and repaint the bobbins yourself?



I thought about this and I might do it if I can get it to look right.


----------



## thatguy87 (Dec 22, 2011)

Another interesting day I suppose.... 

Fucked up one of the legs on the blue pup and now I don't know if it's usable. Do you really "need" two screws? lol Maybe I can drill a hole and hope for the best. or perhaps the addition of a washer is all that is needed.








What might be a bigger problem is that I can't figure out a way to get the single coil to fit and routing may be the only way to make it fit, which I REALLY do not want to do.


----------



## MapleLeaf97 (Dec 25, 2011)

If you can find a washer for the pickup and glue it on, that should be enough to hold it lol


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 25, 2011)

File down the single coil, routing after the body is finished can really mess things up.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 25, 2011)

How the fuck did you do that?


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 25, 2011)

SpaceDock said:


> File down the single coil, routing after the body is finished can really mess things up.



 Ibanez bodies tend to make the single routes a bit small, I've had to file some of the fiber base down when fitting a non-Ibanez single coil to fit. Luckily, there's atleast a full mm on most aftermarket singles that can safely be removed and even more in some cases.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Dec 25, 2011)

the dark blue looks pretty cool IMO... if i were you, i would just go with it... i actually like the slightly different shade of blue a bit more


----------



## thatguy87 (Dec 26, 2011)

The Armada said:


> How the fuck did you do that?



If you're referring to the leg, I too too much off with the dikes  I'll find a way to make it work...


----------



## thatguy87 (Dec 30, 2011)

Body has been dropped off locally for routing, wiring, and shielding. Neck is basically finished but Ernie and I have been tossing around the idea of a vinyl graphic for the Headstock, and the bridge, nut STILL have not left IbanezRules. Not Rich's fault by any means, the nut is on backorder and I am getting very irritated. Does anyone have a chrome top mount locking nut? The luthier taking care of my body has one but its something like 60-70 quid and Rich sales for 50 dollars (so its something like a 40-50 USD difference).

Updates as they come. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## thatguy87 (Dec 31, 2011)

Would an FR nut work for the trem? Isn't it the same as what I would get from Rich?

Chrome R3 Locking Nut Floyd Rose Original FREE USA SHIP | eBay


----------



## thatguy87 (Jan 7, 2012)

Had the Body wired and was pretty sure I asked for the cavities to be shielded even though that wasn't done.... but I'll have to take it in to get it set up when the neck gets in anyway.

I speak best in pictures, so here's what I got.

Pretty sure that I ordered an original Lo-Pro and this is an edge... but I'm ok with this as I have never used either.









EDIT: This doesn't look shielded to me. and none of the pickup cavities do either. I refuse to pay this man to take this apart and do it again just because he didn't do it right the first time. /annoyed.


----------



## theo (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope you didn't pay as much for the edge as you would have for the lo-pro? The lo-pro is FAR superior in my experience.


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 8, 2012)

Pretty sure that IS a lo-pro, as it appears to be a low-profile trem?


----------



## thatguy87 (Jan 8, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> Pretty sure that IS a lo-pro, as it appears to be a low-profile trem?



It says edge on the block underneath, but after going back to IbanezRules site, the diagram for it has a block that says EDGE as well. idk, looks good to me though, I have never worked with either and have heard that it's all in preference. To be fair, there's an Edge pro and a regular edge. now to get the stud inserts to fit...

Another thing I have to figure out is what cavity covers will fit this as I have no idea. The only things I lack are two knobs which will most likely be chrome, the Neck, and the cavity covers.

EDIT: Just talked to Ernie, and he confirmed it is in fact a Lo Pro.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 8, 2012)

Cant wait to see this done


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 8, 2012)

I want to see dat neck again. Hubba hubba.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jan 8, 2012)

thats definitely a lo-pro edge... no worries man


----------



## thatguy87 (Feb 3, 2012)

UPDATEWTFBBQ?!

Amazing luthier is amazing:


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2012)

How patri-erotic.


----------



## theo (Feb 3, 2012)

Exactly what Randy said. That's really noooice!


----------



## astm (Feb 3, 2012)

looks amazing dude. Keep it up!


----------



## Levi79 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thats definitely a lo pro dude. And this is a sick build!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 5, 2012)

Definitely a Lo-Pro, no doubt can exist.

I think this is a very bold swirl, but at the same time very classy.


----------



## thatguy87 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well the neck was supposed to leave this past Teusday, but I think Ernie underestimates his workload occasionally, so I'm hoping it leaves this coming week. 

Anyway, I got the cavity covers in today and was able to install them with minor modification.














And here's the prestige case I got for $100 on ebay recently. Beautiful. I plan to get another for the Red/Black one that "someone" will be making for me. More details when I know more.


----------



## thatguy87 (Feb 29, 2012)

Neck shipped on Monday. Hope it gets here quickly.


----------



## thatguy87 (Mar 14, 2012)

So...

The neck is here and I can't get the bridge studs to cooperate. Trying to get this thing together is stressful. Afraid I'll mess it up  Gotta get those studs, the nut, and the tuners (which apparently are missing two washers for some reason) installed before I can string it up. And then begins the pleasures of setting up the LoPro.... bah humbug. If only my luthier in Bury hadn't just got some damn hand operation, I'm stuck doing it all myself.

Not missing anything just having trouble getting it all together. I used the screws to make the holes in the neck. That was a long and slow process and I'm not sure it's even. Also, the studs for the bridge aren't sliding in as I'd hoped and I'm not sure how to make the holes a tad bigger. I was tapping them in with a hammer and some rubber inbetween, but then the clear looked like it came up with a minor hair stress crack. It's frustrating a bit, but I just hope I don't fuck it up too much. The neck has some flame to it ontop of it being birdseye so it is beyond my expectations.

Onto the pictures...
























This is what my studs currently look like... /sigh


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 14, 2012)

First song to play on that guitar should be "You can Still Rock in America" by Night Ranger.


----------



## elq (Mar 14, 2012)

thatguy87 said:


> Also, the studs for the bridge aren't sliding in as I'd hoped and I'm not sure how to make the holes a tad bigger.




Bridge studs don't just slide in. If you've never done this before PLEASE take the guitar to a competent luthier.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 14, 2012)

That looks intense


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 14, 2012)

I usually tap in the bridge studs with a rubber hammer


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 14, 2012)

elq said:


> Bridge studs don't just slide in. If you've never done this before PLEASE take the guitar to a competent luthier.



I second that. You need a press in order to put those in dead straight. 

Also, am I the only one who cringed when I heard that he was letting then neck screws self-tap themselves into the neck? Yikes!


----------



## aaron_rose (Mar 14, 2012)

Self tapping into wood that is finish grade is similar to buying a lottery ticket. You always lose. Definatly pre drill any type of wood that is stain or finish grade. Hanging cabinets and buying lottery tickets has taught me this.

Dig that guitar!


----------



## thatguy87 (Mar 15, 2012)

Taking this to a luthier asap as much as I don't want to wait. Sorry no pictures for this one... I feel too bad.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 15, 2012)

That is the coolest colour scheme.. ever.


----------



## thatguy87 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sent Ernie some pics and he assured me that the small damage that had been done is often done by luthiers themselves, so no worries. I will update this post when I get it all together and, of course, post an NGD. Cheers guys.


----------



## metale (Mar 15, 2012)

I just found out this thread, I wish I did before. Looks great man! Any plans for a clear pickguard?

Cheers


----------



## thatguy87 (Mar 15, 2012)

metale said:


> I just found out this thread, I wish I did before. Looks great man! Any plans for a clear pickguard?
> 
> Cheers



noooooo....


----------



## metale (Mar 15, 2012)

Just asking 

I love the inlays.


----------



## thatguy87 (Mar 17, 2012)

Took the guitar to a luthier in Peterborough and got quite an ear full. Not because of what I had done necessarily, but because the frets needs to be dressed and crowned (maybe the same Idk but the fret ends were sharp) which alone is 55 quid. The whole thing will be 200 pounds or more, but is this normal? Why would Ernie not tell me that it needed all this done? Honestly, with the money I spent on it, I expected it to be completely finished. The fretboard is also not low enough to accommodate my nut so that will also have to be routed.

Icing on the cake, he ranted about how people shouldn't build guitars and blah blah blah. kind of pissed me off actually. However, I have high expectations and should get it around the 29th. yay waiting.


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 18, 2012)

What a fuck. I love my local shop but damn some of the older owner types can just say the most condescending things. I had a guy say the reason he knew a guitar labeled "1960's Japanese guitar" that had no markings whatsoever was infact from Japan was because of his "years of experience."


----------



## thatguy87 (Mar 30, 2012)

'Tis finished. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...swirl-56k-users-shudder-fear.html#post2937442


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 30, 2012)

That swirling looks awesome  And off topic: didnt i read on here that oots was going out of buisness? Any way is that first one gonna be a jem?


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 1, 2012)

The inlays top it off. Awesome build!


----------

